# Recovering data from an eMMC module



## taz420nj (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok I have a customer who brought me a smashed old Toshiba tablet..  This thing is OLD tech as far as tablets go, like it takes a 19v charger, it has a discrete PCIe wireless card in it (with another unpopulated slot, presumably for a 3G modem), huge brick battery..   She is hoping to get the data off it.  I was hoping I could hook it up to HDMI and a mouse (yes it has a full size USB port too) but it will not power on at all - just the charging light comes on. 

So I opened it up trying to see if there was anything obviously broken or disconnected, and I found that it has a separate eMMC module.  I see adapters for eMMC to MicroSD, but they have a different connector on the eMMC end (similar to the 90 degree snap-lock LVDS cable connector).  This has a regular ZIF ribbon.  Is this a standard pinout that I could make an adapter? I'd rather not have to desolder the chip and go that route if I don't have to.  The chip is a Sandisk SDIN4C2-16G


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 8, 2016)

you would need to figure out the pinout and rig a adapter might just be cheaper to find a identical tablet on ebay and plug it in


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2016)

I agree snag a tablet with a bad screen and just plug it and run HDMI out.

Otherwise you have to figure out the pin out and protocol used to connect it to the tablet and adapt inbetween.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 9, 2016)

luckliy if he can ID what gen EMMC it is the pinouts are usually readily available


----------



## taz420nj (Feb 9, 2016)

Well I had a stroke of luck and was able to get the tablet to boot.  The power button was ever so slightly lifted off the board and I was able to solder it back on and transfer the data off.  Thanks though!


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, it is possible to recover data from eMMC card. This is because that the raw data are not wiped after deletion, reformat, corruption. So a professional data recovery software can scan memory card in low level and restore your lost files.


----------



## taz420nj (Sep 2, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Yes, it is possible to recover data from eMMC card. This is because that the raw data are not wiped after deletion, reformat, corruption. So a professional data recovery software can scan memory card in low level and restore your lost files.



Riiiiiight...  Yeah first of all this thread is 8 months old, second I posted that the issue was resolved, third it had absolutely nothing to do with "lost files".


----------

